# Identifying Bluebills with coot



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well my friend shot a bluebill in a flock of coot the other day. My question is, becuase i dont want to shoot random spots in the flock of coot...and i dont want to kill any coot. How do i identify a floating bluebill with a huge flock of coot? Would looking at them through a spotting scope work?


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Is this post a joke?

Coots look like black water chickens............ bluebills look like ducks.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

You got to know what a blue bill looks like first. If you cannot ID a duck then dont shoot it...you might just have a duck that will cost you your gun and $300.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

lol sorry.....

yeah my friend explained it that they looked alike but after looking at a bluebill they deffintly dont


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The coots should be gone after the last couple of days, no worries.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That post is going in one of my favorite quote bags!!


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

Coots try to walk across the water and bluebills actually fly!! LOL


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah relized that today we thought this flock of ducks on the ice was all coot :lol: walk up there and 6 get up and flew but the rest were coot


----------



## Daisycuttin (Nov 2, 2006)

4CurlRedleg said:


> The coots should be gone after the last couple of days, no worries.


I wish the crappy a$$ coot here in Arkansas would go away. They are everywhere here all year round.


----------

